# Can Am rad relocate plate design.



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok guys I will be doing my snorks and rad relocate and I need some help. I want to come up with a simple yet very cool design to cut out on the rad cover plate but I suck at drawing and I just keep coming up empty on design ideas. I know there has to be a few people here that can draw so I figured I would see if maybe someone could help me out. I don't want anyone to put yourself out to help me just if you have some spare time and don't mind make a cool design and post it. For anyone who helps I will gladly return the favor in some way. I just want something that no one else has and the ability to say I built that I try not to buy stuff when I don't have too lol. Also if I use your design Ill put your name somewhere on it I don't want to take credit for something I didn't come up with. Thanks!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Mine was rather intricate, but might give ya some ideas. 










here's the full build thread for it with several pics - 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/21-can-am-brp/18771-diy-outty-rad-relocate-w-pics.html


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah I have checked that thread out several times I have an idea it's just getting it to come out like I want it lol


----------

